# Cinnamon Style Liquids



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

I never thought that I would ever really enjoy a cinnamon flavoured liquid, but about a month ago I bought some Grandmas Cinnamon Danish from Nicoticket and absolutely LOVED it!

It became an ADV for me and I just still couldn't get enough of it  Then, it finished and I was sad. lol

I thought we could maybe get a thread going for anyone to recommend any other cinnamon style vapes or share their views on ones they've tried.

I see that HHV has quite a few cinnamon options, im really tempted to order some Cin City.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape (24/8/14)

Cin City has to be so far my all time fav vape. I've had GCD but Cin City is just slightly better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (24/8/14)

@Sir Vape Thanks for letting me know man! I need to get some Cin City ASAP 

Is it very similar to GCD or quite different in taste?


----------



## Sir Vape (24/8/14)

Very similar hey. I love both but Heather's takes it up a notch by a smidgen. Just my opinion. You wont be sorry  ORDER BOTH ha ha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/8/14)

Good life vapor - deadly sin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I never thought that I would ever really enjoy a cinnamon flavoured liquid, but about a month ago I bought some Grandmas Cinnamon Danish from Nicoticket and absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> It became an ADV for me and I just still couldn't get enough of it  Then, it finished and I was sad. lol
> 
> ...


 

fuzion - hell frozen over. by far the best cinnamon out there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/8/14)

Vape Oranda - Wirling Dervish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Vape Oranda - Wirling Dervish


 
Tried some off @thekeeperza that day at Fournos, but wasn't too sure how i felt about it. Maybe i should grab a bottle and give it a proper go!


----------



## TylerD (25/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Tried some off @thekeeperza that day at Fournos, but wasn't too sure how i felt about it. Maybe i should grab a bottle and give it a proper go!


Never judge The Derv on the first toot. It changes into something amazing. You will start to chew while you vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (25/8/14)

I have not touched my dervish for 2 or 3 weeks now  waiting for some silica to give her a proper go !


----------



## Marzuq (25/8/14)

if anyone knows where i can get my hands on some FUZION - HELL FROZEN OVER 6MG please let me know...


----------



## thekeeperza (25/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Tried some off @thekeeperza that day at Fournos, but wasn't too sure how i felt about it. Maybe i should grab a bottle and give it a proper go!


If you don't like it @TylerD or myself will gladly take it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (28/8/14)

Cinnamon vape - S Bunny's Derailed. Frikkkkkeeeennnn NOM!!! (and I have the flu)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (28/8/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Cinnamon vape - S Bunny's Derailed. Frikkkkkeeeennnn NOM!!! (and I have the flu)


Ooooh  

Thanks for sharing! Will look out for some at the vape meet  need something to keep me busy till my GCD and Cin City arrive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (2/9/14)

Red hot cinnamon from heavenly vapors, just like the sweets has become my favourite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

